# 2007 Nissan Murano will crank no start no spark



## Kaytlyns (8 mo ago)

can low oil pressure cause a Murano not to start. We’ve tried everything. Fuses battery check in the sensors. Can’t find anything wrong but won’t start. No spark. Any help?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A common problem with random engine shutdowns, difficult startups, rough running is a marginal camshaft position sensor (CMP) or a marginal crankshaft position sensor (CKP). Most of the time when this happens, the "check engine light" never comes on; subsequently when performing an ECU code readout, there was no fault code set. There's been many members here on the forum that have had problems similar to yours and the fix was replacing those two sensors.

The best and cheapest fix for this situation is to replace both sensors at the same time; the reason for doing this is there is no way to determine which sensor is at fault with this type of condition. You can take your vehicle to a dealer/repair shop and they'll tell you there is nothing wrong after they go through with diagnostic tests because at that time the vehicle was running OK. You could end up spending $200 or much more depending on how much time/parts are used.

*When replacing sensors, always use Nissan OEM parts from a Nissan dealer*; aftermarket electronic items generally are not reliable, don't last long, and many times are DOA. The sensors are not very expensive; around $120. Inspect the harness connectors on all the sensors for any oxidation or loose connections. Insure that any water resistant connector is in good condition; if the seals have been compromised, then any water intrusion can cause intermittent problems.


----------

